# Permanent Electric Heat Mod And Corner Shelf In Slide



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the Cadet heater I just finished installing. It will not warm up the TT as quickly as your furnace but will keep the TT warm with the TT parks power and not your propane



























Here is a pic of the shelf I installed in the slide area:










Scott


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice job Scott!

Where did you get the heater?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I am a electrician and picked it up from our wholesale supplier. Homedepot carries Cadet heaters. I will try to get the part number on here tonight.

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks good Scott! I know you were talking about that awhile back. 
Did you install a new dedicated breaker or run it off an existing line?
This is something I am thinking about doing. I would think it would help keep the Outback warm without running the furnace (a propane hog!)
Jeff


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I ran a separate circuit from the panel to the heater. The heater draws almost 9 amps

Scott


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice looking job for the heater and the shelf.

Do you happen to know the dB rating of this heater? Seems like some electric heaters are fairly noisy.

Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great job!!!









How big is the heater? (How much room does it take up under the stove?)
Do you have a pix of the inside?
I store my canned goods under the stove...

Did you make the shelf or did you buy it? It is very nice.
I'd like one in the queen slide of our 27 for the 
portable DVD player. Or kids things (books, iPod, ect...)

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what the db rating is but it is Alot quiter than the furnace. I will see if I can find any db ratings for the heater.

MaeJae, The heater is fairly small. Under our stove there was a hole between the cabinet and fender well. I am going to finish that area off with a false floor just above the heater to keep the storage area functional. I will take some more pics of the inside of the cabinet and post them tonight.

The shelf we bought @ Home depot for under $10 for two of them.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

Very nice mod!







I think I will have to add that to my list for sure. Do you think it would be worth the effort to do two heaters in a bigger Outback (one where you have yours, and one in the bunkroom), or will that one put out enough BTU's?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I ran a separate circuit from the panel to the heater. The heater draws almost 9 amps
> 
> Scott


I'd like to here a little more details. I'm not positive, but I think I remember that the shore power all comes into the trailer via one circuit with its ONE circuit breaker. You'd have to get in front of that circuit breaker to do any good, right?... and then aren't you potentially overloading the standard 20 amp wiring going from the shore power connector to that breaker panel (mine is some 10-15 away from where the power comes in the trailer)?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice idea and a great job









Anything is probably quieter than the original heater Bill









John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's awesome! The stock heater sounds like a freight train.


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe this is the heater:

http://www.cadetco.com/support/specsheet/1005.pdf


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

If this is the unit then I'd say you would have about the same power issues that you have in the summer with the A/C running. Can't run much more than the A/C without popping the breaker, especially if you are running the HW on electric.

The only other thing that I was wondering about was the need for an external thermostat. Scott, did the unit you put in require an external thermostat or was it self contained?

Thanks for the link mandy1.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd like to see something like an add on heating element for the furnace itself. I don't think it would be all that hard to do... Especially if the manufacturer got the idea somehow...









That way, you could utilize the ducting to heat your tanks and not have to worry about them freezing.

I reckon it's only a matter of time before someone gets smart and devises a way to put an electric heating element into the same cabinet as the propane furnace. Save on gas and heat your tanks at the same time!

Sound good?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice install job Scott, looks like it came from the factory that way.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Great mod. Looks factory installed









Looks like another mod to my list









Thor


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> If this is the unit then I'd say you would have about the same power issues that you have in the summer with the A/C running. Can't run much more than the A/C without popping the breaker, especially if you are running the HW on electric.
> 
> The only other thing that I was wondering about was the need for an external thermostat. Scott, did the unit you put in require an external thermostat or was it self contained?
> 
> Thanks for the link mandy1.


Bill yes tou will need to watch how much power you use while you are using the heater. You can safley load your TT service to 80% which is 2800 watts. The heater is 1000 watts and I believe The HW is a 1000w element. So if you are running both you have 800 watts left for running lights etc. The main breaker will start triping when it gets close to fully load 3600 watts

The heater has a self contained thermostat on the unit.

Doug You could put more than one heater in a larger TT but you run into The chance of overloading the main and tripping it.

Justman with our old TT it had a Doutherm A/c unit that you could purchase a heat strip that went inside. I haven't checked to see if The carrier brand that outback uses has this option.

Thanks for all of the replies I will try to get the other pics on here today.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Really nice work Scott.

I'd say it looks like a factory job, but I'm guessing it's a bit better then our friend Gillian could do.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Here are a few pics of the Cadet heater I just finished installing. It will not warm up the TT as quickly as your furnace but will keep the TT warm with the TT parks power and not your propane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great mod. I assume that the heater is 110V. I am not real clear of the circuitry on these units. It seems to me that it is weak to say the least. Could you provide a wiring diagram?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

MaeJae, I finally had time to get some pics for you Here are two of the inside of the cabinet. I will make a false floor just above the heater so I can still store stuff down there.



















Swany, I will try to mke up a diagram for you. The heater is located write next to the electrical panel in the outback. All I did was run a wire to the heater and conected it to a new circuit breaker in the panel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> ...snip...
> 
> All I did was run a wire to the heater and conected it to a new circuit breaker in the panel.


That easy for an electrician to say...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Scott
Looks great









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> MaeJae, I finally had time to get some pics for you Here are two of the inside of the cabinet. I will make a false floor just above the heater so I can still store stuff down there.


Thank you... I am more of a visual person!







I really appreciate that 
you took the time to post the pictures!

Will the "false floor" be solid or have vent holes in it? Does the heater 
need to be able to "breathe"?

Again, Thanks
MaeJae


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

It will be a solid floor. The heater is designed to be put down on the floor in a kitchen or bathroom cabinet so there is no need for vent holes. above the heater. You just need to make sure the front of the heater is unobstructed and is located in a area that objects wont be placed in front of it.

Scott


----------



## Hi volt (Nov 24, 2006)

Scott, also being an electrician, I changed my 30 amp panel to a 50 amp 'cause I was tired of "managing" my power. I spent about $100 getting parts off the internet, and misc parts from the shop. That includes a 36' 50 amp cord. Great idea of using a toe kick heater I'll work on that next. Jeff


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm so impressed! Looks like Bill has another job to do! My nephew's an electrician so I'm sure he'll find help if he needs it!


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

Very neat installation job.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice installation! Looks very professional. I carry a small electric heater but worry that the cats will cozy up to it and I don't want to wake up to the smell of that! 
Some good suggestions being tossed out here. Going to have to look into feeding eletric heat into the ductwork.hmmmm


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if one of these will fit under the fridge in the 23RS? I can't get to my camper right now to look into it.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

wicandthing said:


> Does anyone know if one of these will fit under the fridge in the 23RS? I can't get to my camper right now to look into it.
> 
> Thanks!


As long as you don't have anything under the fridge it will fit. My 27rsds has the electrical panel under the fridge so it wouldn't work there on my model.

Thanks everyone for the replies

Scott


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have wondered what it would take to do that ever since I got this trailer. Not being an electrician, but familiar with wiring I thought it could be done, but I did not know what would be involved. Can you give us some details? Summertime in AL is hot and humid. I have had to turn the AC off to run the Microwave and I hate that.



Hi volt said:


> Scott, also being an electrician, I changed my 30 amp panel to a 50 amp 'cause I was tired of "managing" my power. I spent about $100 getting parts off the internet, and misc parts from the shop. That includes a 36' 50 amp cord. Great idea of using a toe kick heater I'll work on that next. Jeff


----------

